# Personal treatment plan.



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

I decided today that I am well and truly tired of this disorder. So I've made a treatment plan for myself. I refuse to go to doctors and psychologists so I basically have to rely upon my own judgement (fortunately this is not so bad as one might think).

I am already doing the following:
Making sure to take sufficient vitamins (especially B complex and codliver oil). Not doing it every day but it should be sufficient.

Have tried: increased social interaction. I thought that a lack of social interaction might have been a large factor. While I still believe it to be an aggravating factor at times (one can hardly try to restart empathy without other people) I do not consider it a solution in itself.

So, since empathy might take time and closer interaction then I currently have available I've decided to work on the cognitive aspects, namely attention, memory and "processor speed".

1) Tai Chi & Zhan Zhuang excersizes. These are basically for overall effect, one needs a healthy body for a healthy mind. Properly done there are other benefits of course such as concentration and previous experience with Zhan Zhuang has shown it to be a viable alternative to regular exercise.

2) Building a memory palace/learning programming. This is basically to consciously structure my mind. You see, I have never been quite happy with what I have been given and have decided that the mind at least could stand substantial improvement. This should help with many of the cognitive aspects. If it doesn't reboot these aspects then at least it will compensate for the loss/deterioration of them. If I can no longer enjoy a reading/comprehension speed 5 times faster then my peers, I shall have to compensate with a better memory.

3) Increase knowledge of psychology, religion and other topics including if time permits a healthy amount of general knowledge. Why? Because it might help as well, it wouldn't be the first time man has tried to create sentience by cramming an enormous amount of facts together.

4) Clean my room. My room has deteriorated to such an extend that one needs the acrobatic skills of a ninja from a Japanese B movie to get from the bed to the PC. I hope that a less messy and more spacier room will promote clearer thinking and have many other benefits. Perhaps I might be able to create a more ordered mind by making a more ordered room. In any case there are few bad sides to this and I have an ideal opportunity to do it right now.

5) Develop that old ruthless attitude towards myself and also to different problems in my life. I've never taken to the approach done by many on this forum (or at least so it sees), sometimes it is best to be gentle with others but utterly ruthless with yourself. Feel free to object to this though, we might have an amusing discussion about it. I'm going to draw up a small list after this post of problems most likely to be contributing to DPDR. I will not accept them, if I have to sacrifice something, so be it. Such is the nature of change.

6) Step up religious exercises, I am not foolish enough to ignore this crucial factor. All previously mentioned points fall under religion and quite a few other things as well (for the purpose of curing DPDR). This would require a post of its own if I wished to describe it. Feel free to ask questions on this or other points if curiosity demands.

This is my game plan.

Anybody else want to share their own?

[edit]


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

I plan to see a doctor, considering I've long since stopped believing in magic.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

SDMX said:


> I plan to see a doctor, considering I've long since stopped believing in magic.


There's a reason I don't go to a doctor.

Doctor: Here are some pills, I didn't warn you about certain side effects but thats probably because I usually deal with physical things and have little experience in psychological manners. Also when it's time to get off I'm not going to give you the proper prescribed advice of weaning you off either. Have fun as these pills give you the buzz you never thought you could get legally.

And then of course we have the psychologists. Here's the last one:

Psychologist: You have Autism Spectrum Disorder, so basically I can't do anything for you.

If I filed a malpra4ctice suit for every time I was diagnosed with something or other I would be a very rich man. In any case I think there is most probably a culture dimension with depersonalization (I am quite certain of one in other dissociative disorders, although then we get into the question whether DP should properly be grouped with them). Considering this I would rather trust my own knowledge and experience and try a non-drug related approach rather then trust the guesswork of others.


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

Well shit, good luck with number 5 then. I'm sure the research you'll be doing will eventually be equivalent to that of the most rudimentary education of everyone you absolutely refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

SDMX said:


> Well shit, good luck with number 5 then. I'm sure the research you'll be doing will eventually be equivalent to that of the most rudimentary education of everyone you absolutely refuse to acknowledge.


Actually since I'm in year 3 of my bachelors degree in psychology I think I have had the rudimentary education they've had.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I have no game plan. Lately I've been too tired in every way to care about anything. I feel like I want to collapse. This is AFTER I made some productive changes in medicine and lifestyle. Whatever.

Good luck. Get some results for yourself.


----------



## SDMX (Dec 27, 2007)

Thomas Rymer said:


> Actually since I'm in year 3 of my bachelors degree in psychology I think I have had the rudimentary education they've had.


Funny, I thought it went BS < MD < PhD. Oh right, and there's all the med school nonsense. Whatever though, I'm sure you've totally got their asses beat when it comes to an accurate and objective diagnosis, what with your extensive training in 'standing in one place in lieu of regular exercise.'

When you were bitterly forming your opinions about your psychiatrist who said he couldn't do anything for you, did you ever consider that a second opinion might be in order?


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

SDMX said:


> Thomas Rymer said:
> 
> 
> > Actually since I'm in year 3 of my bachelors degree in psychology I think I have had the rudimentary education they've had.
> ...


You do realize that there's a difference between a psychologist and a psychiatrist? And that I have not mentioned the word "psychiatrist" in a previous post? And you said (and I quote) "rudimentary". Please don't remark about these things in such a cheeky manner without at least remembering what you yourself have posted.

And I have in fact I did get several opinions which ranged from ADHD to war trauma. In any case I am not going to continue this discussion with you. If you insist on believing you know more then come back once you've read some papers on the subject. People do do empirical research for a reason you know.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

SDMX said:


> Thomas Rymer said:
> 
> 
> > Actually since I'm in year 3 of my bachelors degree in psychology I think I have had the rudimentary education they've had.
> ...


I agree with Thomas, thats kind of a pissy way to judge someone you don't know, lol.

If you've dealt with enough bad doctors and psychiatrists you lose respect for the bad ones (and its really easy to gain contempt because they become a part of the problem and waste of time/hope) and gain a lot of respect for the few good ones out there. It takes more than a degree to be a reliable doctor, in fact I think my doctor's extent of education is a product of his self-involvement and self-education beyond the requirements of his degree.

I drive across Maryland to see my doctor every month..


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

So far so good, can life get any better then this? We'll try tomorrow!

(in other words, so far this treatment plan is going well.)


----------

